# Can anyone help?



## owendvdsn (Oct 16, 2008)

My Great Great Grandfather, Richard Davidson, was Captain on the following ships during the second half of the 19th century, during the years shown and voyaging to the places mentioned. I believe they were all sailing vessels as his ticket was not endorsed for steam, and they would probably have all sailed from Liverpool. Any information on these ships would be greatly appreciated.
John Knox 1851 Australia
Astoria 1853-55 South America, S.Pacific
Chatham 1856-62 S. Pacific, South America
Bird of Paradise 1863-65 N. Pacific, S. Pacific
Lord of the Isles 1866-67 S. Pacific 

Many thanks,
Owen


----------



## PEMWENDO (Feb 22, 2009)

His Date Of Birth Full Name Will Be Of Help


----------



## owendvdsn (Oct 16, 2008)

Richard Davidson was his full name, and he was born in Peterhead, Aberdeenshire in 1801, I haven't been able to find the exact date yet.

Owen


----------



## roweeee (Sep 1, 2014)

*Richard Davidson*

Hi Richard,
I hope you are still out there somewhere as it has been a few years since your post. My Great Great Great Grandmother Bridget Donovan was one of the Irish Orphan Girls who was onboard the John Knox Captained by your Richard Davidson. This voyage left Plymouth 6th December, 1849 and arrived in Sydney April 29, 1850. The story of the Irish Orphan girls is quite interesting. I have a bit of information but will see if you receive this message first. 
Best wishes,
roweeee


----------



## NY1917 (Jan 5, 2015)

I have found out information at the Australian Government site and also from Trove Newspapers about my grandfather who sailed into Sydney in the early 20th century - no idea what if anything they have for your period but these are sources worth checking.


----------

